# New Shyness and SAD Group In Colorado



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

We usually have two meetings a month. One is a social gathering and the other is a presentation and discussion about a topic related to psychology. The last one was about self-esteem.

It's free to join and free to go to the meetings. We have people of all ages and backgrounds. Check it out. It's fun and educational.

http://groupspaces.com/Shy/join


----------

